

QQCoin – Scrypt Jane Hybrid cryptocurrency with quick transactions. - oibro
http://qqco.in/

======
oibro
Here is bitcointalk thread:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=389238.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=389238.0)

And qqcoin sources:
[https://github.com/qqcoin/qqcoin](https://github.com/qqcoin/qqcoin)

Wiki: [http://wiki.cryptsy.com/qqc](http://wiki.cryptsy.com/qqc)

Would be interesting to hear HN community opinion.

